# Hello world



## MoonLove (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi im new here and i hope i can get some help and advices on relationships and such as well as meet new people. :smile2: Pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome.
What can we help you with?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi!

I hope things are not foo bar


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Post your story and people can start advising


----------

